# Portable kit?



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey, guys, I've heard the term ''portable kit box" alot lately and I was wondering, how does that work? How do they know to go back to the loft if it's in a different place?


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Crab_Shrapnel said:


> Hey, guys, I've heard the term ''portable kit box" alot lately and I was wondering, how does that work? How do they know to go back to the loft if it's in a different place?


Here is a link to a pretty good site, with explicit instructions on training birds to fly from a portable loft.

http://www.angelfire.com/ks/rollerpigeon/

Training instructions at this link:

http://www.angelfire.com/ks/rollerpigeon/portable.html


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Because rollers only take a few weeks to settle into new places, no matter how old they are.


----------



## blue bar 20 (Nov 12, 2009)

*rollers*

If you think rollers can be located in just a couple of weeks you don't know to much about rollers? You shouldn't be telling people things you don't know about. For some rollers that might be true ,but for most they will take at least a couple of months,even then you could lose a few. I have been raising rollers for about 48 years so don't talk about things you don't know about. You are doing nothing but giving people BAD advice. *EDITED*


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Sorry blue bar 20--But I think and know Mary o Ex is correct. As soon as they learn where feed and the loft is-how to trap-They are settled-


----------



## blue bar 20 (Nov 12, 2009)

Sorry But That Is Not So, Being Settled And Located Is Two Different Things. You Must Not Know Anything About Rollers Either. StickTo What You Know About!!! From What I See You Write About You Konw Nothing About Pigeons. Matriarch HA HA HA!!!


----------



## blue bar 20 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Matriarch*

ma·tri·arch 
Pronunciation: \ˈmā-trē-ˌärk\
: a woman who rules or dominates a family, group, or state; specifically : a mother who is head and ruler of her family and descendants
DOES THIS FIT YOU?????


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

blue bar 20 said:


> ma·tri·arch
> Pronunciation: \ˈmā-trē-ˌärk\
> : a woman who rules or dominates a family, group, or state; specifically : a mother who is head and ruler of her family and descendants
> DOES THIS FIT YOU?????



ha·rass
   /həˈræs, ˈhærəs/ Show Spelled[huh-ras, har-uhs] Show IPA
–verb (used with object)
1. to disturb persistently; torment, as with troubles or cares; bother continually; pester; persecute.
2. to trouble by repeated attacks, incursions, etc., as in war or hostilities; harry; raid.

DOES THIS FIT YOU BLUE BAR?????


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*blue bar 20*

You are breaking forum rules and totally making inappropriate and inaccurate/unnecessary comments. Quit now!


----------



## blue bar 20 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Butt In*

WHO ASKED YOU TO JOIN IN IF YOU DON'T HAVE ANYTHING TO ADD ABOUT THE TOPIC THEN STAY OUT OF IT. 

BUTT IN
: to meddle in the affairs of others


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Trees Gray said:


> You are breaking forum rules and totally making inappropriate and inaccurate/unnecessary comments. Quit now!


Thanks Treesa!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

blue bar 20 - 

You have had a request from the moderator to desist.

Any more unnecessary and offensive comments from you will result in you being banned from this forum without further notice.


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

ptras said:


> Here is a link to a pretty good site, with explicit instructions on training birds to fly from a portable loft.
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/ks/rollerpigeon/
> 
> ...


Those are some good links!


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

YES--blue bar 20 is correct- I know nothing about Pigeons,
I often wonder how I managed to Race pigeons for 31 years and kept 2 cock birds for 20 years..
Wished I had known "blue bar 20" back in th 1970's -I would be an EXPERT now.-Wow I could write a book about Pigeons. Would even mention his name as the 1 person who taught me everthing I know about Pigeons.-That I learned from he BEST.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Fledgling--Still wet behind the ears?


----------



## blue bar 20 (Nov 12, 2009)

*TO THE Administrator was this ok to say about me*

YES--blue bar 20 is correct- I know nothing about Pigeons,
I often wonder how I managed to Race pigeons for 31 years and kept 2 cock birds for 20 years..
Wished I had known "blue bar 20" back in th 1970's -I would be an EXPERT now.-Wow I could write a book about Pigeons. Would even mention his name as the 1 person who taught me everthing I know about Pigeons.-That I learned from he BEST 
Fledgling--Still wet behind the ears


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Don't see anything rude about that. Very mild in fact.

You have a different opinion to somebody else, just state it - no need for insulting remarks about the people whose opinions you disagree with. Keep it civil or go away.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

*O Boy*

blue bar 20--If you are going to quote me--do it correct
You left the Question mark "off' after --ear

It was a Question


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

blue bar 20 said:


> YES--blue bar 20 is correct- I know nothing about Pigeons,
> I often wonder how I managed to Race pigeons for 31 years and kept 2 cock birds for 20 years..
> Wished I had known "blue bar 20" back in th 1970's -I would be an EXPERT now.-Wow I could write a book about Pigeons. Would even mention his name as the 1 person who taught me everthing I know about Pigeons.-That I learned from he BEST
> Fledgling--Still wet behind the ears


BB, although you edited your comments to "lighten" the impact, I believe that Sky_Tex was just responding to your provocation. What got you all hot about this in the first place?


----------



## blue bar 20 (Nov 12, 2009)

*TO THE Administrator ONLY NO ONE ELSE NEEDS TO REPLY*

Ok What Did I Say That You Thought Was Rude??


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks Blue bar for using BOLD-upper case LETTERS--makes reading easier for us older members.


----------



## blue bar 20 (Nov 12, 2009)

*TO THE Administrator LAST REMARK BY SKY TX*

I Feel This Remark Was Made To Try To Provoke Me .
What Do You Think? I Also Asked That No One Else Reply.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks Again blue bar for telling me which posts I can reply to and which ones I can not reply to. 
Guess it should have been a Private P/M??


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

blue bar 20 said:


> I Feel This Remark Was Made To Try To Provoke Me .
> What Do You Think? I Also Asked That No One Else Reply.


OK, quit the arguing, which you began. No further discussion outside the topic this thread was started for.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Right John--end of subject. No more replies to blue bar.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

blue bar 20 said:


> WHO ASKED YOU TO JOIN IN IF YOU DON'T HAVE ANYTHING TO ADD ABOUT THE TOPIC THEN STAY OUT OF IT.
> 
> BUTT IN
> : to meddle in the affairs of others


yes thats correct about a couple of months but instead of in sulting inform and teach thanks


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Whoa, all of this from a simple disagreement? Guys, can't we all get along? You may think your way of raising pigeons is the best, but everyone else thinks theirs is the best as well. I think we should just try our best to inform and help the people who ask to be informed or helped.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Crap Shrapnel--I only post answers that I KNOW will work with Homing/Raceing Pigeons. FACTS
I'm not saying it is the BEST way--just facts. Most likely - the Worse way.
NOT what sounds god--NOT what I think SHOULD work- NO off the wall ideas.
ONE thing I have learned ---IS: what not to do or try again.
But then Again --Most likely the wrong Answer Again.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Crab_Shrapnel said:


> Whoa, all of this from a simple disagreement? Guys, can't we all get along? You may think your way of raising pigeons is the best, but everyone else thinks theirs is the best as well. I think we should just try our best to inform and help the people who ask to be informed or helped.


How about that...it took a 14 year old to straighten us out. Thanks Crab_Shrapnel.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes ptras--be nice around 14 year olds--as they will kick butt and take names.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

blue bar 20 said:


> I Feel This Remark Was Made To Try To Provoke Me .
> What Do You Think? I Also Asked That No One Else Reply.


blue bar all you need do is click on user CP on the top left then look down the list of stuff on the list on the left side til you reach the ignore list click that and write in the name you want to ignore and that should take care of your problem


----------



## blue bar 20 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Thanks*

thank you lokotaloft


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

sky tx said:


> Yes ptras--be nice around 14 year olds--as they will kick butt and take names.


What did I do to offend you? I'm sorry that I'm only 14. I can't control how old I am. I guess I should stop posting until I'm in my seventies. I just thought I'd try and help out.  See you in 56 years, I guess


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Crab-- stay with us--wow MAN I thought a 14 rear old could take a joke.
And you did take my name SO if we ever meet--I know I have a butt kicking coming.
NOTE--if you can't kick a 74 year old mans butt--you are in the wrong busisness.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hey, Crab - even Sky was 14 once, believe it or not  

(Guess I shouldn't be posting either - I'm only 64)

John


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Right John--Wow I wish I was 14 again. Back then " I knew it all "

He could most likely kick both our butts at the same time.
BUT both of us together could make him work up a sweat doing it.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

sky tx said:


> Right John--Wow I wish I was 14 again. Back then " I knew it all "
> 
> He could most likely kick both our butts at the same time.
> BUT both of us together could make him work up a sweat doing it.


Yo, dude


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Lol, If I saw y'all in real life, I'd much rather check out your pigeons then kick your butt


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Crab_Shrapnel said:


> Lol, If I saw y'all in real life, I'd much rather check out your pigeons then kick your butt


Glad to hear it, Crab - I get enough with pigeons kicking my butt when I'm checking them for eggs 

John


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Because rollers only take a few weeks to settle into new places, no matter how old they are.


Thats not true. Older birds need at least one month to settle into new places.


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

lol, aslan,you're a bit behind, we've already covered that


----------

